# That's my King!



## JM (Nov 6, 2007)

YouTube - That's My King


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's a longer version W/O the pictures some may object to:

YouTube - He's My King


----------



## JM (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Brad, I like the version you posted much better.


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 6, 2007)

JM said:


> Thanks Brad, I like the version you posted much better.


No problem, brother. My whole family was blessed by that post, so I searched youtube and found the other one. Thank _you_ for sharing that with us. It is beautiful. Really "made the water stand in mine eyes", to quote another beloved brother of ours, John Bunyan...

Hope all is well with you and yours up there in the land to the North.


----------

